# need leopard ghecko care sheet



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i only have an enclosure so far... 2ft by 2ft

i wanna do a male and 2 females....

i kno i need vitamin powder (to dust the crickets) but dont they eat other food like mealworms and lettuce????? im very noobish to trepts except turtles..... is 50-60 watts good for this size enclosure?????

reptisand is what i used for my tortoises should i use the same for these guys???? i need a general all atround care sheeet pretty much


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Clicky


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

link


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

thx

btw is the turtle still doin good? he like plants also.... duckweed and fresh wet down grass every once in a while

its supposed to help his diggestive system somehow


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

60 watts should be good.

Yup, they will eat mealworms and other bugs, which should be dusted too. I will be amazed if you get the gecko to eat vegetables! I wouldn't even bother trying


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

do u kno of a good breeder to buy from in the u.s.? for decent prices say (20-25) i here they go that low at reptile shows and from breeeders... petsmart wants 50 each and there juvies so im not dishing that out....


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I can get them from my LPS for like 30$ each for juvies


----------

